# Tower-Bemalung <-Wie/Wo ?



## Suchfunktion (7. Juni 2003)

Hi leute,
mein PC hält sich in ziemlich trostlosem grau, das sieht erstens ******** aus und zweitens ist das nix besonderes, das hat ja jeder...
Also, ich denke daran, meinen PC n bissl zu verschönern...
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

Wie, bzw. wo kann ich meinen Tower umgestalten (lassen)? Wo finde ich info's (auch zu anbietern)?

Ich will's mir machen lassen, aber wenn's nicht allzu schwer ist, mach ich's selber (geldsparen )...

Also, danke schonmal für eure Hilfe...
ciao


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2003)

Das Zauberwort heisst _Casemodding_, alternativ auch _Case-Modding_ oder _Case Modding_ geschrieben. Wenn du das mal in Google eingibst, findest du bestimmt 500000 Seiten, die sich nur mit sonem Kram beschäftigen, die können das alle bestimmt besser und haben da mehr Ahnung von, als wir das haben tun ...


----------



## Grimreaper (8. Juni 2003)

Muss nicht gleich Case-Modding sein. Ich mach mir auf meinen Tower immer ordentlich irgendwelche Sticker drauf... Sieht auch ganz nett aus, wenn man coole Sticker findet, ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Fabian H (8. Juni 2003)

Aber bitte lass ihn nicht anmalen/sprayen, sondern mach es selber.

Gute Moddingseiten, die mir grad einfallen:
http://www.moddingfreax.de
http://www.moddingfaq.de


----------



## Suchfunktion (9. Juni 2003)

*thx!*

Klasse, vielen dank!
Ich werd gleich mal nachschaun, ob ich was finde...
der begriff case-modding war mir entfallen... hrhr
danke...
ciao

P.S.:
easy-mod gibts auch noch


----------

